# Butt-hurt motorcycle meme



## Melensdad

This is true for me


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Motorcycle meme . . .


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Melensdad said:


>



Do we need a motorcycle section in the pictures forum? :th_lmao:


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## JimVT




----------



## FrancSevin

Can anybody tell me what kind of motorcycle is in this picture?

motor cycle* meme*





I said, a motorcycle. Yes, there is one in the picture. Stop looking at the babe! There is a motorbike in the shot. What is it?

Yes, I know she is sitting on it backwards. What is it upon which she is sitting?

There are a lot of babes in bikini's out there but I have never seen that bike.

I know, I know,,,; I'm weird but. What is it?


----------



## bczoom

Rokon


----------



## FrancSevin

And here I thought it was a crotch rocket.


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## JimVT

i never found that gal with the red hair but switch to waterproof gloves .the dew from the bushes got my hands wet


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Harleys . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

. . . .


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Big Dog

FrancSevin said:


> Can anybody tell me what kind of motorcycle is in this picture?
> 
> motor cycle* meme*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I said, a motorcycle. Yes, there is one in the picture. Stop looking at the babe! There is a motorbike in the shot. What is it?
> 
> Yes, I know she is sitting on it backwards. What is it upon which she is sitting?
> 
> There are a lot of babes in bikini's out there but I have never seen that bike.
> 
> I know, I know,,,; I'm weird but. What is it?



Really? Who cares!


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad

Actually this is NOT a meme.

Employees at the Eliis Research laboratory test a motorcycle helmet by throwing a steel ball at it, 1957.


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Colt Gomez

Melensdad said:


> View attachment 136545



He is safe from covid but not on a road accident. LOL


----------



## Melensdad

Someone call for the school bus?


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## m1west

Melensdad said:


> Someone call for the school bus?
> 
> View attachment 137408


I bet the stops and starts are fun to watch.


----------



## Melensdad

Well that is one way to hold on, but I'm not sure it is the right way.


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad

I'm just leaving this here without comment.

Largely because I'm speechless.


----------



## FrancSevin

I raced a Harley the other day, and after some really hard riding, I finally managed to pass the guy. I was riding on one of those twisting sections with no straight sections to speak of and where most of the curves have warning signs that say "15 MPH".

 I knew if I was going to pass one of those monsters with those big-cubic-inch motors, it would have to be a place like this where handling and rider skill are more important than horsepower alone.

 I saw the guy up ahead as I exited one of the turns and knew I could catch him, but it wouldn't be easy. I concentrated on my braking and cornering. Three corners later, I was on his tail. Catching him was one thing; passing him would prove to be another.

 Two corners later, I pulled up next to him as we sailed down the mountain. I think he was shocked to see me next to him, as I nearly got by him before he could recover. Next corner, same thing. I'd manage to pull up next to him as we started to enter the corners but when we came out he'd get on the throttle and outpower me. His horsepower was almost too much to overcome, but this only made me more determined than ever.

 My only hope was to out-brake him. I held off squeezing the lever until the last instant. I kept my nerve while he lost his. In an instant, I was by him. Corner after corner, I could hear the roar of his engine as he struggled to keep up. Three more miles to go before the road straightens out and he would pass me for good.

 But now I was in the lead, and he would no longer hold me back. I stretched out my lead and by the time we reached the bottom of the mountain, he was more than a full corner behind. I could no longer see him in my rear-view mirror.

 Once the road did straighten out, it seemed like it took miles before he passed me, but it was probably just a few hundred yards. I was no match for that kind of horsepower, but it was done. In the tightest section of road, where bravery and skill count for more than horsepower and deep pockets, I had passed him. Though it was not easy, I had won the race to the bottom of the mountain.

 I will always remember that moment. I don't think I've ever pedaled so hard in my life. And some of the credit must go to Raleigh, as well. They make a great bicycle.


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Ceee




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Doc




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## bczoom

Maybe it's just me but I see push mower handles there.


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## EastTexFrank

Melensdad said:


> View attachment 138609



That reminds me of a friend that I had in Dallas many years ago.  He and his wife used to ride Sturgis every year but he had the both Harleys crated and shipped to Sturgis and they rode a Goldwing to get there.


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## FrancSevin

Melensdad said:


> View attachment 138693



I'm old and slow. Took me 20 seconds.

Hurts to look at it.


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## m1west

Melensdad said:


> View attachment 138769


Out here, I still see a lot of old Harleys on the road. Shovel head, knuckle head even pan head, thats going back into the 50's. Rice burners, not so much.


----------



## Melensdad

m1west said:


> Out here, I still see a lot of old Harleys on the road. Shovel head, knuckle head even pan head, thats going back into the 50's. Rice burners, not so much.


Largely because HD makes up something like 75% of the market in road bikes!


----------



## m1west

Melensdad said:


> Largely because HD makes up something like 75% of the market in road bikes!


why would that be?


----------



## Melensdad

m1west said:


> why would that be?


In the US market the HD is the most popular large bike.  Although their market share has been slipping, they were, and still remain, the biggest seller of large displacement motorcycles in the US.


----------



## m1west

Melensdad said:


> In the US market the HD is the most popular large bike.  Although their market share has been slipping, they were, and still remain, the biggest seller of large displacement motorcycles in the US.


There was a time when I would agree that they were terrible, in the 70's when AMF bought them they were like the American cars of that era.         ( junk ) The design was getting long in the tooth and quality was terrible. What is happening to them now is there demographic has changed and they are struggling to design there way out of it, with there loyal customers  getting to old to ride. They need a design change without becoming something completely different. They have there work cut out for them.


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## m1west

Melensdad said:


> View attachment 138822


7. Like boats and snowcats, the 2 other happiest days of your life is when you buy it and sell it.


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad

If you are old enough to remember Looney Tunes and the Roadrunner cartoons then you will get this:


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## m1west

This one hits home, when I was 13 I had a minibike and wanted a motorcycle. My dad came home with a 305 Honda and told me I could ride it when I could start it and ride it. I could get it started but couldn't reach the ground. I put a railroad tie on each side so I had a place to start and stop, and for quite a while, thats how I rode it.


Melensdad said:


> View attachment 139045


----------



## FrancSevin

These memes and biker stories make me want a bike again.  I know, it's not gonna happen but I do miss it.


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad

New comfort passenger seat now available from Honda.


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Doc




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Doc

*Wind Therapy!!! *


----------



## Melensdad

Daddy Day Care?


----------



## m1west

Melensdad said:


> Daddy Day Care?
> 
> View attachment 139782


I really hope thats a doll stopped in there, if not I'm sure the kids test scores in the future may be effected by the exhaust fumes.


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Doc




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Doc




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Big Dog

Jim_S said:


> Motorcycle meme . . .





Jim_S said:


> Motorcycle meme . . .


Post #2 reminds me of a time I was headed to Daytona from Baton Rouge going 80mph or so when all the sudden a bagger flys by me, had to be going 95 or better. Women on a dresser, rebel flag and at last 20 stuffed animals with additional luggage bungied to the bike. To top it all off, her right leg was in a cast resting on a highway peg mounted on the engine guard. Unbelievable!


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad

A little Halloween Theme going on here today . . .


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad

*HERE IS YOUR SIGN!*


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Lenny

Melensdad said:


> View attachment 142097


Comes with a year's supply of Vaseline.  LOL


----------



## Doc




----------



## Ironman

Doc said:


> View attachment 142103


That’s some of the best advice I was ever told. Just assume everybody is out to kill you.


----------



## Lenny

Ironman said:


> That’s some of the best advice I was ever told. Just assume everybody is out to kill you.


True.  I have two friends who are no longer on earth because they were killed (MURDERED) while riding their motorcycles.


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad

And another suitable for Valentine's Day


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad

Pretty sure this is unsafe.  
Just saying. . .


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## FrancSevin

Melensdad said:


> View attachment 151731


Hayabusa!

I want one.

My first bike was  Suzu.

I haven't been on a bike for 30 years.  If I go back, this might be the one.


----------



## Doc




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Doc




----------



## bczoom




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Doc




----------



## Lenny

Doc said:


> View attachment 154352


What a wonderful relationship!!!


----------



## Doc




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Doc

Been there done that ....but hasn't everyone who rode when we had to kick start?   LOL


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Doc said:


> Been there done that ....but hasn't everyone who rode when we had to kick start?   LOL


That's why I have my 76 FXE just for the kick starter.


----------

